# importing and owning a "pre r35" gtr



## Prospeed51 (Sep 20, 2013)

ok. i will try to keep this simple. yes this is my first post, please go easy on me!


i have always loved the nissan skylines, especially the r32 and r33 gtr models.

however, through my research i am quite confused as to how i can obtain one.

area one of confusion is the r32. is this vehicle 100% illegal to import, or is it legal for me to import one into the USA for track use? 


are two is also of legality, that being the legality of importing an r33. is someone only allowed to buy r33 skylines previously imported and legalised by Motorex, or can i purchase and legally import an r33 for road use? 



i intend to build an autocross/track vehicle out of, hopefully, a skyline. i love the looks, and the AWD is a bonus as well. however, my research has left me confused as to what legal options i have as to obtaining a skyline for track use, and what extra needs to be done to legally use said vehicle on the road, say weekend cruising and weekday racing kind of deal. 


im not in any rush to get my hands on one as i am currently building the funds to do so, but i would like to learn as much as possible so when the necesary funds are obtained, i can make an educated choice that is both benefitial, and legal for the purposes previously mentioned.


thanks, 

the new guy:thumbup:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is a comprehensive article regarding the Skylines and their "legal status" in the US at Nico club's forums. I would post the link, but this forum has issues with linking to Nico club's site for whatever reasons.


----------



## Prospeed51 (Sep 20, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> There is a comprehensive article regarding the Skylines and their "legal status" in the US at Nico club's forums. I would post the link, but this forum has issues with linking to Nico club's site for whatever reasons.




i will check that out, thanks. 


another thought, which im hoping is covered in that article, is what if i were to buy the parts seperate, and assemble the vehicle myself, would it still be under the same legality of simply importing said car, say for example the r32, even for track only use? 


for example... 


i buy the body, glass, and drivetrain, but build my own chassis/suspension/roll cage, essentially building an r32 skinned tube chassised awd track car, would laws that apply to the real r32 be applicable? 


i havent yet read (or found) the article, but i will try to do so tonight. i ask this question in the event that it is not answere by the article, or in the event that i cannot find the article. 


thanks, ProSpeed51


----------



## darwinwhite15 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Nissan GT-R is a sports car produced by Nissan released in Japan on December 6, 2007, Canada and the United States on July 7, 2008, and the rest of the world in March 2009.

==============
check the real deal


----------



## darwinwhite15 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Nissan GT-R is a sports car produced by Nissan released in Japan on December 6, 2007, Canada and the United States on July 7, 2008, and the rest of the world in March 2009.

==============
check the real deal


----------



## Prospeed51 (Sep 20, 2013)

yes. i specifically stated pre "r35" gtr. the vehicle you mentioned is said gtr. thanks for the info, but i have no interest in purchasing this lates model of the nissan gtr. 

to prevent future confusion, i am asking about the nissan skylines r32, r33, and r34


----------

